# An amazing tour of Grenoble (France – Isère) A short movie script



## Yfig

By Yfig (2014)

I want to say a BIG BIG THANKYOU to Thepancreas11 who did a great job in helping me to correct my initial text.
If you feel this text readable, this is due to him.  Merci c'est vaiment sympa ce que tu as fait et j'espère bien le faire pour toi. 







1          EXT.DAY PLACE SAINT ANDRE

A sunny shine day with blue blue sky.
At the foot of the statue of Bayard
A small band of tourists expecting their guide come
out of the restaurant where they ate and drank well with full stomachs.
They are dissipated and dispersed.
Vincenzo arrives late, his hands in his pockets,
haranguing noisy visitors to gather them for the tour.

1 VINCENZO
Hello! Hello! Messieurs, Mesdames , ladies and gentlemen please come closer to me, I am your guide
...
Tourists gather by inciting each others ... 

2 FIRST TOURIST
Well, you 're ten minutes late!

3 VINCENZO
Yes, but you 're not going to regret this.
Well,  is everyone here ?

4 TOURISTS
Yes yes yes we are here, we all are there!

5 SECOND TOURIST
Oh no , I'm not here ah ah ah !

6 VINCENZO
Ladies and gentlemen and others,  let me introduce myself,
I am Vincenzo your guide and I'll be showing you our charming city ...
or at least a part because ... it is huge !
Tell me !  Have you eaten well, enjoyed your meal, at least ?

7 TOURISTS
Oh Yes, it was good, very good ...


8 FIRST TOURIST
We had a ‘gratin Dauphinois’ delicious!

9 VINCENZO
Good!
I'll start by talking about Grenoble‘s origins.
It started back to in antiquity to the time when
Grenoble was called ' Cularo ' 50 years before Jesus Christ.
Cularo was built by the Gauls, or Celts called : Allobroge, if you prefer ...
(… He is interrupted by a tourist ...)

10 SECOND TOURIST
( grinning mockingly )
What does “Cularo” mean?

11 VINCENZO
Do not worry , I do leave no stone unturned , I will tell you all and even more if
that’s what you want ... but ... do not ... stop me , OK ? !

12 TOURISTS
( In chorus)
OK !

13 SECOND TOURIST
( makes a grimace)

14 VINCENZO
Where was I ? Ah ... yes , Cularo
... Well, now, later on we will see a vestige of the Roman enclosure
built in 290 after Jesus Christ , rue Lafayette .
A century later , Cularo became Gratianopolis then finally, 
it got it’s name Grenoble in the XIVth century.
Before leaving this place, I want you to noticed this statue is that of Peter Terrail seigneur de Bayard called the  “Knight without fear and without reproach. "
From a family of gentry, Bayard page was in the court of Charles the 1st
before being called to serve Kings Charles VIII , Louis XII and François 1er Francis I. ........
Come on, forward a little , If you’ll follow me, we’ll get started...

15 THIRD TOURIST
Mr. Vincenzo , please do not walk too fast, we are old and lame!

16 VINCENZO
Whomever If you can’t walk you can stay there. This is where we’ll finish the tour

(Some tourists grumble, some seek a bench or
something to sit their ass on.
Some wander off.
Vincenzo advance to Hector Berlioz street without realizing
he has lost his tourists and he is talking to no one.)



2          EXT.DAY LEAVING THE PLACE SAINT ANDRE

17 VINCENZO
On your left college Saint André and above you’ll notice the famous St. Andrew’s Bell Tower
Collegiate Church of Saint Andrew, on your right a theater and on your left the old Roman tower of Grenoble ...

( looking behind him ... he
stops and waits )


But ... I can’t believe it ! Go go, Macte animi, a little effort !

( when aggregated )

look at this Roman remains and ...above, there, you see, it is called a watchtower !

(A lady is surprised ...)


18 THE LADY
This is a Roman watchtower ?

19 VINCENZO
No, it was to see if you were listening !

FADE



3          EXT.DAY AT THE END OF THE STREET BERLIOZ


Vincenzo stops and waits for the stragglers to catch up.

20 VINCENZO
Look !
( He shows the mountains and the cable )
You see the mountain? Well we have a saying that goes :
" When you see the top of the mountain it is that it will rain
When ... you cannot see the top the mountain it is that it’s raining ! "
(Some tourists complacently laugh at the joke but ....)

21 SECOND TOURIST
And Cularo ... what does it mean ?

22 VINCENZO
I promised to tell you and I will tell you ... if you are wise,
 good! Follow me , let us stay in the shade of the trees and
I’ll tell you a little more about Grenoble ...



4          EXT.DAY IN THE SHADOW OF LARGE TREES PARK CITY


Everyone ( what is left ) gathers around the guide.


23 VINCENZO
I must relate you the legend of Munatius Lucius Plancus which took place in May 43 BC,
saying that he came from the city of Lyon, which he founded and that he built a bridge 
within only one day on the Isere river for laying siege of Cularo.
The St. Lawrence Bridge stands today on the site of the original bridge.


24 SECOND TOURIST
And what does it mean Cularo ?


25 VINCENZO
You, When you have something stuck in your head ! ...
Once the city was conquered, the inhabitants had to pay taxes to Rome.
In 379 , Emperor Gratian transformsed the vicus of Cularo into the city ​​he named Gratianopolis .
Its name was changed to Graignovol and Grenoble after that there was associated word
on the orders of the noble king of France the owner of Dauphiné .
The city was renamed to Grelibre during the French revolution went back to Grenoble
It’s current name under Napoleon .....
Come on, let us walk a little and cross the shadowed side of the city Park ​​...


FADE


5          EXT.DAY AFTER PARK CITY (RUE BRESSIEUX )


Vincenzo expects the group to unite around him.


26 VINCENZO
I 'll talk about Grenoble(‘s) personalities.
We have already seen earlier the statue of Knight Bayard. Jacques de Vaucanson invented the loom weaving in the eighteenth century that was the pride of the heyday of Grenoble as will be much later the white coal ...


27 FIRST TOURIST
( interrupts the guide)
Sir, sir ...

28 VINCENZO
Yes ?


29 FIRST TOURIST
What is white coal ?


30 VINCENZO
The electricity produced by the dams , hence the name white coal  as opposed to black (coal that you burn).
Well I will pick up where I was ...
On January 23, 1783  Henri Beyle was born in Grenoble ... 
Henri Beyle,  do you know whom he was ?


(Tourists have an interrogative look , puzzled when suddenly a
lady exclaims : )


31 THE LADY
Ah yes, I think he is Alexandre Dumas !

32 VINCENZO
( shocked embarrassed )
Well ... no, Alexandre Dumas, is Alexandre Dumas and Henri Beyle is better known under the name of Stendhal ... 
you know ... the Charterhouse of Parma .... The Red and the Black ...


33 SECOND TOURIST
And ... Cularo !


34 VINCENZO
(ignores the remark)
Born in the nineteenth century in the quarter of cross  Saint André was born the great composer Hector Berlioz. 
Then, in the late nineteenth century Champollion was born here.
He is best remembered for having deciphered Egyptian hieroglyphics, thanks to the Rosetta Stone.



35 THE LADY
And Alexandre Dumas, where was he born ?


36 VINCENZO
Not in Grenoble ! But the triple Olympic medalist Jean- Claude Killy , yes! 
Alright, now let’s keep moving
( He turns on his heel and goes quickly in order to avoid the question of the lady)

FADE


6          EXT.DAY AT THE END OF THE STREET BRESSIEUX

Vincenzo, as always, expects the tourists to congregate.



37 VINCENZO
Here we come to Grenette the oldest and busiest  place in Grenoble.
Let's talk about our Grenoble nowadays ... Do you know, for example, that Grenoble is the largest flat city in the middle of France‘s mountains ?
Stendhal said ... " after each street a mountain . "
This is a town of nearly 500,000 people counting three universities with more than 60,000 students , the school of  international management, 
new engineering schools, several public research centers and private’s ones, particularly oriented to new technologies such as the synchrotron MINATEC LETI .
The most of these organizations research are concentrated in the north of Grenoble in what is called the scientific polygon
...


38 SECOND TOURIST
And pretty women, where are they ?

39 VINCENZO
(ignore the question)
And ... that is where in Grenoble that  the 40th Olympic's Games were organized in 1968 .
On the other hand, In the city, you’ll find many museums, of which  you can look up the coordonnées at the Office of Tourism.
You see, now We’re going to head ourselves on Felix Street Poulat to the church Notre-Dame of Hopes , but I want to show you something else, just in front of this church...

40 THIRD TOURIST
Do we have much farther to go ? My feet hurt !


41 VINCENZO
You can stay here, if you want , we will pick you up when we come back.


42 THIRD TOURIST
Okay ... Germaine , you stay with me ?

Vincenzo goes and the others follow.



FADE



7          EXT.DAY AT THE 5[SUP]th[/SUP] STREET FELIX POULAT

those who have not abandoned the tour finds themselves in front of the church.




43 VINCENZO
Here is the place that I wanted to show you , it is called
" Building of the Elephants" elephants were put there in memory of
the famous crossing of the Alps by Hannibal's elephants in 218 BC.


44 THE LADY
This house does not look so old !


45 VINCENZO
( completely taken aback but eager to answer )
Oh you know , the mayor has made sure that the city’s heritage is well-maintained !




FADE




8 EXT.DAY PLACE SAINT ANDRE


Tourists are all found at the foot of the statue of Bayard to catch their bus.


46 VINCENZO
Well ladies and gentlemen,
The tour is over , you can go home, and I hope you will come back to Grenoble.
Thank you for not forgetting the guide.

(Some tourists slip a coin in his hand.
Upon leaving , he apostrophize the group for the last time : )


47 VINCENZO
In fact, I almost forgot ...
Cularo , it comes from the Gallic and word still exists in the “patois du Dauphiné” (or the Dauphine dialect).
' Courla ' means ' squash ' the vegetable.
Goodbye everyone!
( he goes waving to them)





*END*


----------



## Yfig

Some remarks :

initially, I wrote the script with Celtx (celtx.com) (in french) but the editor do not keep the formatting ! And I had to corect with winword.
If exists a way to keep celtx format can you let me know? Thanks.

Macte animi is latin. spelling word by word is meaning : High hearts we translate it by hurry up or come on ...

Feel free to ask any question.

Thanks for you reading.


----------



## illiteratewriter

the only thing that jumped out at me was your sluglines, or scene heading. the format is off a little instead of EXT.DAY PLACE SAINT ANDRE do it this way
EXT. PALACE SAINT ANDRE - DAY


----------



## Yfig

Thank you very much illiteratewriter 	 this helps me a lot.


----------



## illiteratewriter

Yfig said:


> Thank you very much illiteratewriter      this helps me a lot.



Youre welcome, glad I could help!


----------



## Yfig

Tell me (if you please) 
What kind of difference does'it make ?
I mean ... shall a producer reject a script like mine ? Won't he even read the text just because it doesn't respect one rule ?
You know ... if often happens that scripts are rejected without apparent reason !

Cordialement
Y.


----------



## illiteratewriter

Yfig said:


> Tell me (if you please)
> What kind of difference does'it make ?
> I mean ... shall a producer reject a script like mine ? Won't he even read the text just because it doesn't respect one rule ?
> You know ... if often happens that scripts are rejected without apparent reason !
> 
> Cordialement
> Y.



Honestly yes, the format is almost as important as content agents and producers reading scripts want everything to industry standards, if its not your work runs a high risk of never being seen. When you submit a screenplay most of the time you’ll want to do a full treatment for the project. If its a full length film, you’ll want to give a synopsis of your story in detail giving major plot points, sub plots and conclusion, detail your characters and there interactions with each other as that’s also also important. However there’s no real standard way of writing a synopsis, its basically a marketing tool to hook the reader and get them interested in your story. If its a TV series my goal is to show the story has longevity and an ability to evolve over time adding new plots and keeping it fresh, while at the same time keeping it realistic and believable. depending on the type of project you can always look up formatting and exactly what you should try to do with your treatment.


----------



## Yfig

It' nice to talk to you !  

Do you think there is a chance that this rigidity change in any way ?

I mean : an agent who shows such a non flexibility ... is he really worth it's fees ?  

Of course I do not ty to mean that my script worth attention .... it is just about having rules governing up imagination !


----------



## illiteratewriter

oh yeah its all easy stuff to fix, most of it is just spacing and what not. The best way to learn and get the hang of it is to look up other scripts of popular films or TV shows. There's always going to be slight differences from script to script but its a good way to see first hand how those in th industry are custom to seeing them. Your format is actually pretty good from what i can see, it was just the sluglines. I think the forum causes some of the spacing issues.


----------



## Yfig

You know what   illiteratewriter  	 ? I just look at a script example  ... ( the 5th element) ... the sluglines format is  : 
"1       EXT.  DESERT  NILE RIVER  VALLEY - DAY"

Then .... what can I add ?

I will just adapt my scripts  to stict rules ... then ... if nobody read them ...  I will  ... euh ... I will go back to school ....     

Merci, amicalement
Y.


http://www.writingforums.com/members/55671-illiteratewriter


----------

